# new toy!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

H&K P7


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

alright i'll ask, what the hell is it.lol. looks like a grip safety in the front, cant say ive ever seen that.


----------



## OHF1 (Sep 20, 2008)

ezbite said:


> alright i'll ask, what the hell is it.lol. looks like a grip safety in the front, cant say ive ever seen that.


It is called a "squeeze cocker". I've never owned one, but I've used a few at times. Great system. A little pricey, but well worth it if you can afford it. Congratulations!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice toy.i was just on the phone with shaun and he told me you've never moved so fast as when he told you about that deal


btw,i'll plan on picking up a new toy next week also.not quite like that,but perfect for my intended purpose


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey rick, i used to have a beretta tomcat, i loved that little gun. 

does that squeeze cocker cycle the slide too?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the pop up barrel is the thing i like.i've got arthritis and carpal tunnel in both hands and there are days that racking the slide would be damned near impossible.great pocket gun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

rick, you'll like it, i almost purchased it off him... yet it does work the slide, it uses a gas retarded blowback design.

its a great little piece, i've been drooling over frames for years... FINALLY!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.i know how it works,eric
did you read what i wrote?i think you missed my point,LOL.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i know that YOU know how it works, i was talking to ezbite  oh no, i read what you wrote


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha.i read what you wrote,but apparently just didn't know who you wrote it too
you need to space out your answers and better yet,say who you're directing them at cause some old and drifty folks are easily confused

btw.............wanna trade?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Middle aged drifty folks(like me) are easily confused as well


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lol sure, what were you thinking of trading rick derringer?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no trade-in.


----------

